# [gelöst] Gentoo für mich Privat?

## Dark Wolf

Hallo Leute

Ich benutze seit einigen Jahren Ubuntulinux in folgenden Bereichen: 

 :Arrow:  Server

 :Arrow:  Sicherheit: Verschlüsselungen, alternative Anmeldeverfahren usw.

 :Arrow:  Office

 :Arrow:  Games

 :Arrow:  Grafik (Fotobearbeitung)

 :Arrow:  Multimedia (VDR, Prof. Videobearbeitung und Effektstudio, seit kurzem auch HDV Bearbeitung)

 :Arrow:  Tja,.... uvm  :Wink: 

Als Desktop nutze ich Gnome.  

Oft hatte ich schon Probleme mit der Kompilierung von Programmen. Das letzte echt krasse Problem. Beim Spielen von Sauerbraten schaltet sich der PC ab und rebootet. Echt nicht super... und ich dachte mir von Gnome zu Fluxbox zu wechseln. Habe diese auch schon zur Arbeit produktiv im Einsatz. Und weil eben alles schlanker werden soll dachte ich mir wäre Gentoo auch für mich selbst interessant.

Wo liegen hier wirklich die großen Vorteile. Ich persönlich glaube ja das der Größte Vorteil im Paketmanagement liegt, dass ja vorwiegend mit den Sourcecodes arbeitet. So ist eine sehr große Programmvielfalt gegeben. Ich dachte mir ich schnapp mir die MinimalCD und installier damit das System. Bei der LiveDVD ist Gnome dabei ist dann schon wieder zu viel auf der Platte.

Was ich noch überhaupt nicht durchblickt habe: Wie funktioniert das mit den Upgrades? Jetzt kommt sagen wir ne neue Version 2009 raus. Ich möchte upgraden. Neu installieren wäre bei Gentoo ja echt dämlich. Bei Ubuntu gibts den Updatemanager der das könne sollte, aber in der Praxis nie funktioniert hat. Ich machte in dem Fall immer ein Paketabbild und installierte das System neu. Das ging gleich schnell wie ein Upgrade und funktionierte auch. 

So, bei Gentoo rate ich jetzt mal kann man einfach beliebig updaten, weil man ja sowiso mit mit den Sourcen arbeitet. Also eine Version 2008 usw. gibt es ja dann eigentlich garnicht. 

Was meint ihr zu dem ganzen, wäre es einen Versuch wert?Last edited by Dark Wolf on Tue Jul 22, 2008 3:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gimpel

Einmal installiert, ist Gentoo recht versionslos.

Sowas wie apt-get distupgrade gibt es nicht. Das System bleibt quasi mit normalen apt-get update (oder war's upgrade?) fortlaufend aktuell, über Jahre hinweg.

Kommen dann mal updates für kritische Bibliotheken rein, dann gibts ein tool (revdep-rebuild) das betroffene pakete erkennt und diese neu kompiliert. Alle Jahre gibts dann mal updates, bei denen das halbe System neu gebaut werden muss (expat war so ein Fall), aber das ist mir in 4 Jahren Gentoo bisher nur 1 oder 2mal passiert (glibc-2.3 auf 2.4 und expat, IIRC).

----------

## herwig

Bei neuen Releases (wie gerade die 2008.0) musst du eigentlich nur auf das neue Profile umstellen. Näheres dazu hier.

Wenns dir bei Gentoo nur um den benötigten Festplattenplatz geht, wirst du bei einer Binärdistribution wie Arch unter Umständen sogar mit weniger Speicherplatz auskommen, also das würde ich nicht als Hauptgrund hernehmen.

----------

## Dark Wolf

Hmm... klingt echt verdammt verlockend. Für mich wäre der Haupgrund sicher, schank, schnell und stabil, und das zweite: wissen was wirklich unter der Haube eines Systems steckt. Bei Ubuntu z.B. gibt es schon jede Menge GUI zu Konfiguration, was an sich ja super ist, nur wenn dann die GUI mal nicht geht man man jetzt unter Anführungszeichen nur User ist, weis man schon nicht mehr weiter, weil man ja von Anfang an nur mit GUI gearbeitet hat. Bei Gentoo wird man ja gerade dazu gezwungen sich direkt mit dem System auseinander zu setzten und das find ich absolut positiv, man weis dann was man tut.

MFG

Dark Wolf   :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Dark Wolf,

willkommen bei Gentoo. Ich empfehle dir angesichts der günstigen Festplatten-Preisen ein Dual Linux System. Installiere dir Gentoo, starte es erstmal Parallel. Du kannst ja deine jetzigen Daten von deiner Ubuntu-Installation erstmal Kopieren und später teilen (home-Verzeichnis und evtl. das Allgemeine Gut wie Musik, Bilder, Filme etc.). Ich empfehle außerdem die althergebrachte Installation nach dem Gentoo Handbuch und nicht mit der Live-CD. Nach der Methode kannst du alles Bequem von deinem Ubuntu aus machen (Vorausgesetzt du willst dein Ubuntu nicht durch Gentoo ersetzen und du hast einen Internetzugang). Lass dich nach der Anleitung nicht verwirren, es steht zwar auch was von Minimal-CD und so. aber das kannst du dir sparen wenn du das stage3-Tarball venwendest. Am besten du öffnest sie auf "einer Seite" und Überfliegst sie erstmal grob damit du weißt was auf dich zukommt.

Bei Ubuntu kannst du eigentlich auch Fluxbox installieren und es Separat zu Gnome nutzen. Dann kannst du das einfach im GDM einstellen welche Session du starten möchtest. Aber unter Ubuntu muss man vorher das rechts-klick-Menue manuell anlegen weil es bei der Installation nicht erstellt wird.. schlimm wenn man sich nur mit alt, strg und backspace ausloggen kann :/

Ich empfehle das, weil es schon bis zu 20 Stunden (kommt auf deinen Rechner an) dauern kann bis du ein fertiges Gentoo System hast das deinem Produktiven Umfang entspricht. Gentoo ist klasse, aber es erfordert viel Zuneigung in Form von Dokus, Configfiles und Howtos. Aber alles in allem ist das nicht so wild. Bei den meisten Problemen mit dem System lässt sich mit der Suchfunktion, Hilfe in der Community finden mit der man weiterkommt - allein bleibt nur der der keine Internetverbindung hat :)

OT:

 *Quote:*   

> nur wenn dann die GUI mal nicht geht

 

Oh ja, da hatte ich auch schon böse Erfahrungen mit Ubuntu. Ein mal nach einem Update im Stable-Betrieb (X-Server Update). Ich konnte nicht wirklich die Fehlerquelle finden und ausmerzen. So musste ich das System neu aufsetzen. Wenigstens ist aber nichts wichtiges verloren gegangen.. da Backup und überhaupt ein Neueinbinden der Home-Partition unter Linux ja kein Problem ist.

Viel Spaß mit Linux :)

Chris

----------

## Dark Wolf

Na gut! Dann hüpf ich mal rein ins kalte Wasser  :Smile:  Ich werds auf einer extra Platte installieren. Die jetzige Ubuntuplatte ist fast immer voll durch die VDR und HDV arbeiten. 

MFG

und schon mal Danke für die zukünftige Hilfe   :Wink: 

Dark Wolf

----------

## think4urs11

paßt besser ins   :Arrow:  Diskussionsforum; verschoben.

----------

## chilla

 *Quote:*   

> Für mich wäre der Haupgrund sicher, schank, schnell und stabil, und das zweite: wissen was wirklich unter der Haube eines Systems steckt.

 

Erhoff dir nicht eine zu steile lernkurve. Gentoo verwendet USE-flags, welche einem Paket sagen, was es alles integrieren soll. Bei mplayer beispielsweise, welche videocodecs er abspielen können soll. 

Wie dir schon gesagt wurde, verwendet Gentoo Profile. In diesen Profilen gibt es unter anderem Voreinstellungen für die USE-Flags. 

Man kann nun die Useflags beispielsweise global einstelen, indem man +flag oder -flag in der /etc/make.conf setzt. Das Problem ist aber, dass wenn du ein Desktop-Profil verwendest, durch dieses profil schon sehr viele Flags aktiviert werden, welche du niemals selbst händisch aktiviert hast. Dadurch blähen sich die Abhängigkeiten von Paketen und somit auch dein System ganzschön auf. 

Und schon passiert es, dass dein Gentoo eben nicht mehr so schlank und schnell ist und du den Überblick verlierst, was eigentlich unter der Haube steckt. 

Abhilfe würde es schaffen, in der /etc/make.conf -* als Useflag zu setzen. Damit werden auch die flags aus deinem Profil alle deaktiviert und du bist nun komplett ohne USEflags unterwegs. In der /etc/portage/package.use kannst du nun für jedes einzelne Paket die Flags einstellen. Tust du das, und baust dir dein System von klein auf (z.b. nicht kde-meta, sondern einzelne kde-pakete installieren) dann weisst du wirklich, was unter deiner Haube läuft. 

Ich mach das seit 2-3 Jahren. Der Aufwand ist teilweise sehr groß und ich würde dazu niemandem mehr Raten - ich hab das damals angefangen, weil ich selbst bestimmen wollte, was auf meine Kiste kommt und  mir nicht von irgendeinem Profil vorgaben machen lassen wollte. 

Ich wollte dich damit nur vorwarnen, dass es bei einem "normalen" gentoo system auch nicht so einfach ist, den überblick zu behalten. 

Mir kommt da so ne typische szene in den Kopf.. Man sucht ein Programm, das irgendwas kann. Sagen wir mal beispielsweise "sowas ähnliches wie vnc unter windows". Bekommt den Tipp "versuch mal freenx". Klar schaut man kurz, was das ist und tackerts gleich mal hinter emerge. Da man aber wenig Zeit hat, schaut man vorher nicht in die abhängigkeiten rein, kontrolliert nicht die useflags sondern lässts einfach anlaufen (Unter gentoo dauert das installieren - da sitzt man nicht die ganze Zeit danaben und schaut zu). Kommt man wieder und stellt mal eben fest, dass 100 Pakete gebaut wurden und in deinem System drinsitzen...  :Wink:   Mich ärgert sowas, aber ich glaub als ubuntuuser ist man sowas wahrscheinlich gewohnt, oder?

----------

## Necoro

 *chilla wrote:*   

> Da man aber wenig Zeit hat, schaut man vorher nicht in die abhängigkeiten rein, kontrolliert nicht die useflags sondern lässts einfach anlaufen.

 

Naja ... das sollte man halt schon machen. Wozu hat emerge sonst ein --ask?  :Smile: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *chilla wrote:*   

> Abhilfe würde es schaffen, in der /etc/make.conf -* als Useflag zu setzen. Damit werden auch die flags aus deinem Profil alle deaktiviert und du bist nun komplett ohne USEflags unterwegs. In der /etc/portage/package.use kannst du nun für jedes einzelne Paket die Flags einstellen.

 

also das würde ich einem gentoo anfänger schonmal garnicht empfehlen, ein typischer desktop user ist mit dem desktop profil erstmal bestens bedient ,welches er ja auch nach belieben anpassen kann (vorzugsweise mit ufed). irgendwann gewöhnt man sich eh "emerge foo -avt" an damit man den überblick über die useflags behält.

der punkt mit den meta-paketen ist auch geschmackssache, ich bevorzuge die meta pakete weil ich ganz ehrlich zu faul bin alles einzeln rauszusuchen und einzutippen.

@Dark Wolf: willkommen im haus! wenn du nicht zu schnell aufgibst um probleme vernünftig zu lösen wirst du mit gentoo wohl glücklich werden!

mfg

----------

## Ampheus

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *chilla wrote:*   Abhilfe würde es schaffen, in der /etc/make.conf -* als Useflag zu setzen. Damit werden auch die flags aus deinem Profil alle deaktiviert und du bist nun komplett ohne USEflags unterwegs. In der /etc/portage/package.use kannst du nun für jedes einzelne Paket die Flags einstellen. 
> 
> also das würde ich einem gentoo anfänger schonmal garnicht empfehlen, ein typischer desktop user ist mit dem desktop profil erstmal bestens bedient ,welches er ja auch nach belieben anpassen kann (vorzugsweise mit ufed). irgendwann gewöhnt man sich eh "emerge foo -avt" an damit man den überblick über die useflags behält.
> 
> der punkt mit den meta-paketen ist auch geschmackssache, ich bevorzuge die meta pakete weil ich ganz ehrlich zu faul bin alles einzeln rauszusuchen und einzutippen.
> ...

 

Naja so schlimm ist das ohne *-meta Pakete auch nicht. Gutes Beispiel: KDE. kdebase-startkde installiert mir die Grundlagen (auch wenn leider kdm fehlt) und den Rest merkt man, wenn einem was fehlt. Das ist einem dann schnell nachinstalliert. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich, man weiß, was man an KDE_Programmen benötigt.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Naja so schlimm ist das ohne *-meta Pakete auch nicht. Gutes Beispiel: KDE. kdebase-startkde installiert mir die Grundlagen (auch wenn leider kdm fehlt) und den Rest merkt man, wenn einem was fehlt. Das ist einem dann schnell nachinstalliert. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich, man weiß, was man an KDE_Programmen benötigt.

 

ja richtig, aber ich benutze jetzt schon einige jahre KDE und weiß immernoch nicht wofür manche einzelne pakete gut sind, bzw umgekehrt, welches feature ich mit welchem paket bekomme, ein anfänger, in sachen gentoo, verliert sich da mit sicherheit noch viel schlimmer drin. wenn jemand aus dem ubuntu lager kommt ist man eh gewohnt das alles installiert wird also kann man mit dem meta paket so nichts falsch machen.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Naja so schlimm ist das ohne *-meta Pakete auch nicht. Gutes Beispiel: KDE. kdebase-startkde installiert mir die Grundlagen (auch wenn leider kdm fehlt) und den Rest merkt man, wenn einem was fehlt. Das ist einem dann schnell nachinstalliert. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich, man weiß, was man an KDE_Programmen benötigt.

 

ja richtig, aber ich benutze jetzt schon einige jahre KDE und weiß immernoch nicht wofür manche einzelne pakete gut sind, bzw umgekehrt, welches feature ich mit welchem paket bekomme.

ein anfänger, in sachen gentoo, verliert sich da mit sicherheit noch viel schlimmer drin. wenn jemand aus dem ubuntu lager kommt ist man eh gewohnt das alles installiert wird also kann man mit dem meta paket so nichts falsch machen.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja so schlimm ist das ohne *-meta Pakete auch nicht. Gutes Beispiel: KDE. kdebase-startkde installiert mir die Grundlagen (auch wenn leider kdm fehlt) und den Rest merkt man, wenn einem was fehlt. Das ist einem dann schnell nachinstalliert. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich, man weiß, was man an KDE_Programmen benötigt.

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #  Wenn Sie etwas zwischen kde-meta und kdebase-startkde wollen, installieren Sie kdebase-meta. Dies wird einige zusätzliche Anwendungen, z.B. konsole und kdm, installieren. 
> 
> 

 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

evtl. das was du gemeint hast bzw. suchst.

was mir da persönlich noch gefehlt hat war ark. jedes mal konsole aufmachen um was zu extrahieren war nervig

----------

## Ampheus

Naja Ark ist jetzt nicht sooo wichtig. Ich extrahiere grundsätzlich alles per Shell, aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen bei unserem Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## schotter

Da hier ja schon Gentoo+Ubuntu+Dualboot erwähnt wurde, hätte ich noch eine Frage dazu. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn der Kernel bei Ubuntu upgedatet wird, dabei die grub.conf überschrieben wird. D.h. ich darf danach immer wieder von Hand den Gentoo-Eintrag hinzufügen. Gibt es da was, um das zu unterbinden?

Danke,

ts

----------

## Knieper

Bei mir ist es umgekehrt. Ubuntu hat nicht nachgefragt und wollte den Gentooteil bei der Installation ueberschreiben (wie krank ist das denn?), also hab ich die abgebrochen und seitdem werden die Kerne installiert und ich muss die per Hand hinzufuegen (seit 2.6.21 nicht mehr, da die Haelfte der Hardware seitdem nicht mehr funktioniert - Ubuntu eben).

----------

## Necoro

Links ftw ... ich habe in der grub.conf nur zwei Kernel eingetragen: kernel und kernel.old ... dies sind symlinks, die jeweils immer auf die entsprechenden Kernel gebogen werden.

Und da man sowas nicht per Hand machen will: Folgendes Script als /root/bin/installkernel speichern - es wird dann ausgeführt, wenn man im Kernel-Verzeichnis "make install" macht  :Smile: 

```
#!/bin/bash

if [ -z $1 ]; then

   echo "Give version please"

   exit 1

fi

ver=$1

#um=

#if ! mount | grep -q "/boot"; then 

#   mount /boot

#   um=1

#fi

echo "cp /usr/src/linux/.config /boot/config-$ver"

cp /usr/src/linux/.config /boot/config-$ver

echo "ln -sf config-$ver /boot/config"

ln -sf config-$ver /boot/config

echo "cp /usr/src/linux/System.map /boot/System.map-$ver"

cp /usr/src/linux/System.map /boot/System.map-$ver

echo "ln -sf System.map-$ver /boot/System.map"

ln -sf System.map-$ver /boot/System.map

echo "cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-$ver"

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-$ver

echo "ln -sf kernel-$ver /boot/kernel"

ln -sf kernel-$ver /boot/kernel

if [ $ver != $(uname -r) ]; then

   echo "Changing old links"

   ver=$(uname -r)

   

   echo "ln -sf System.map-$ver /boot/System.map.old"

   ln -sf System.map-$ver /boot/System.map.old

   

   echo "ln -sf kernel-$ver /boot/kernel.old"

   ln -sf kernel-$ver /boot/kernel.old

   

   echo "ln -sf config-$ver /boot/config.old"

   ln -sf config-$ver /boot/config.old

fi

echo "Done"

#if [ $um ]; then umount /boot; fi
```

Hinweis: Dieses Skript hab ich schon sehr früh gehackt - als meine Shell-Kenntnisse nicht die genialsten waren. Insofern keine Haftung für Fehler  :Wink: ... ach - und anpassen an die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten muss man es evtl auch

----------

## Dr.Willy

Mhh, irgendwie hat wohl jeder sein eigenes kernel-install script gebastelt (hab auch eins ^^) ... da mal was ordentliches zu basteln scheint ja ne echte marktlücke zu sein  :Razz: 

----------

## Evildad

Wieso macht ihr nicht einfach ein make install?

Das legt nen link auf ne alte und ne neue Version an, kopiert die Config und die System.Map.

----------

## Necoro

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Wieso macht ihr nicht einfach ein make install?
> 
> Das legt nen link auf ne alte und ne neue Version an, kopiert die Config und die System.Map.

 

sicher dass das standardverhalten ist? - sys-apps/debianutils installiert ein installkernel script, was das macht -- aber standardverhalten ist es nicht  :Smile: 

----------

## Evildad

Ja das ist installiert aber ich hab es nie "gewollt" installiert. Und das geschilderte Verhalten hatte ich eigentlich seit meiner ersten Installation und die ist jetzt schon über 5 Jahre her   :Laughing: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Evildad wrote:*   Wieso macht ihr nicht einfach ein make install? sicher dass das standardverhalten ist? - sys-apps/debianutils installiert ein installkernel script, was das macht -- aber standardverhalten ist es nicht 

  *Evildad wrote:*   

> Ja das ist installiert aber ich hab es nie "gewollt" installiert. Und das geschilderte Verhalten hatte ich eigentlich seit meiner ersten Installation und die ist jetzt schon über 5 Jahre her  

 

Das entspräche also in etwa der Microsoft'schen Lesart von 'Standard', aber das nur am Rande  :Wink: 

----------

## rc

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Wieso macht ihr nicht einfach ein make install?
> 
> 

 

Genau das habe ich mir auch schon des öfteren, in der offensichtlich falschen Annahme, dass das wirklich Standardverhalten ist, gedacht.

Einen herzlichen Dank für die Aufklärung.   :Very Happy: 

----------

